

How to reuse and upcycle your old hardware - gioi
http://www.zdnet.com/12-geeky-ways-to-reuse-and-upcycle-your-old-hardware-7000025315/

======
ColinWright

      Repeat 12 times:
        Click for the next image
        Click to page down to see the image
        Scroll a little to see the caption
        If iteration==3: Give up and close

